# Buon compleanno a Winnie (e anche per me!)



## shamblesuk

Tanti auguri a te, Winnie  

May 9 - best day of the year!

Lee


----------



## winnie

Grazie Lee!
My best wishes to uoy too!


> May 9 - best day of the year!


Not at all! It's raining!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Auguroni..


----------



## lsp

Enjoy your day, guys!


----------



## Saoul

Auguri a tutti e due, ragazzi! 
Cheers.

Saoul


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Buon compleanno, ragazzi!_


----------



## TrentinaNE

Tanti auguri a Winnie e Lee! Mangiate bene sia la pasta che la torta.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Siberia

Congrats to Winnie, love the cat avatar and catpeople.
Siberia


----------



## Lello4ever

Auguroni a entrambi!!!


----------



## DanyD

Happy Birthday Shambler!
May Ciderland be your kingdom and Happiness your company!

(ma come mi è venuta bene!)


----------



## DanyD

Tanti auguti Winnie!
Che sia un anno pieno di miele!


----------

